# Meatloaf of Filet Mignon by CHIPS26



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Meatloaf of Filet Mignon by CHIPS26 


I must of made this one 8 too 10 times, humm humm great thumbsup  

Meatloaf of Filet Mignon by CHIPS26 aka Sarah



- 1 lb of hamburger meat

- 1/2 lb of minced pork

- 2 to 3 garlic cloves (finely minced)

- 1 medium oignon (finely minced)

- 1 tablespoon of butter

- 2 slices of white bread (cut in small cubes)

- 2 eggs (light ly beaten)

- 2 tablespoon of parsley

- 1 tablespoon worcestershcire sauce

- 1/2 teaspoon of black pepper

- 1 and 1/2 teaspoon of salt

- 2 tablespoons of ketchup

- 2 tablespoons of bbq sauce

- 2 tablespoons of cider vinagar

- 2 slices of bacon


How to proceed :

Cook the oignon & garlic in a saucepan with some butter untill tender.

In a large bowl, mix together the bread witht a bit of milk.


Add the other ingredient, (the oignons also) except the 4 last ingredients & mix
together.




Put in the fridge for aprox 2 hours for the mixture too harden a bit.


On a cookie sheet, shape your me loaf.


In a bowl, mix ketchup bbq sauce and vinagar. equally mix on
the meatloaf. 

Place the 2 bacons strips on the meatloaf.


Cook in the oven at 400F(200C) for aprox 45 minutes( 20 to 45 min( it depends of your oven)).


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Where does the filet mignon come in? Is the name referring to the high quality fancy nature of the meatloaf or are you suggesting to grind up a perfectly good piece of meat when a cheaper meat will give more flavor ground up and will be a lot cheaper?


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Hi

I found the name for Chips26 meatloaf, she is a friend of mine, she gave me 6 meatloaf recipes, all 6 are winners.


You use the meat I wrote down, NO you do not use filet mignon. 

If you had seen the picture of this great meatloaf you would understand ( sorry I am looking for it, its in my computer ).


You would feel more than fine serving this to your guests, its amazing.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

So which is it? 1 or 1/2?


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

1.5 ................


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

That's a lot of salt.


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Personally, I do not put any salt 

I barely use salt


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Then WHY post a recipe with so much salt? You say you have made the dish quite a few times, yet you don't say that you don't add salt...


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

When I first read the title, my heart jumped because I thought we would be grinding perfectly good tenderloin meat.

You could perhaps do this with your tenderloins scraps though...


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Hi 

I understand, but this is one of the best meatloafs you will ever eat, I've modified it with lamb, and lebanese makannick sausages, the results are always as amazing  

Enjoy 


Cheers


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

It sounds like a good meatloaf, though I would probably give it a different name, as it is a little misleading.


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

My friend Chips26 wanted a name she liked that name 


I'm still trying too find that picture, then you will understand, it looks exactly like a filet mignon


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

How on earth can minced meat look like a solid fillet?

Sorry, but if your friend wants to name it as Liver and Onions, it still wouldn't be the correct terminology.


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Hi

I cant find the picture 

The picture says it all 


Let me email her, maybe she still has it


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Don't go to any trouble on my account. I don't cook meatloaf... ever.


----------



## nofifi (Jan 14, 2007)

Ninja, thank you for taking the time posting your recipes. I personally don't care for meatloaf but I'm sure there are some that love it. I'm glad you enjoyed your recipe so much but I would rethink the name and maybe, since you modified it, rename it...Ninja's Favorite Meatloaf. I applaud you for taking a recipe and modifying it, that's what cooking is all about, not putting fancy names to it but being excited about it.


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Hi

You are welcome, I really love this one , I know its not everyone who likes meatloafs, I respect that in every way 

As for the name, its my friends that decided it, I respect her wishes 


You are right, modyfing a recipe is what cooking is all about 


Have a nice day


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

I cannot find the darn picture 

When I make it again, I will take a picture, or ask my friend to email me one 


Have a nice everning everyone


----------

